
Show HN: CodeOnVideo – Learning Assistance for YouTube coding videos - uvic
https://codeonvideo.com/https://codeonvideo.com/
======
uvic
No more getting distracted by youtube recommendations. Make notes in browser.
Explore Tools. All in one place.

